# Dead Frozen Goat Kids For Sale?!?



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Perhaps this isn't the proper place to post this but I ran across this ad for "dog meat". Man has about 30 dead frozen in tact goat kids for sale. I don't raise meat goats so don't know if this is common. Broke my heart quite honestly. Is this common practice? Are meat goat kids sold for "dog meat"?!? Wondering as I was considering raising meat goats and couldn't imagine killing off kids for no reason other than resale?!?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure about his practices, but, not to sound harsh, of course meat animals are sold for meat.... may not always be dog meat specifically, but, yea....it'll be for meat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DOA are kids born dead.. And culls could have defects that wouldn't make them worth keeping or selling.. 
And like Ni said, meat goats are just that.... Not all go as dog food.. Most are for human consumption..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

many dog owners feed their dogs raw meat...chicken,turkey,deer, goat, sheep rabbit..you name it...I have seen many adds folks asking if any one has old meat that needs to go...we feed raw to our dogs, right now mostly chicken which we process ourselves...I dont see anything wrong with offering the meat..it is hard to think of them as whole..( dont think I could feed that) BUT the add says humanly put down....consider if you raise meat goats and take a ton to auction...they are going to be processed..I see nothing wrong with humaly put one down and make use of it. I do have a soft heart for goats and kids would be very hard to do..but I know for many its common practice....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The ad reads like the man's dog died and he is looking to get rid of the frozen food he had stored for him. He probably bought them from breeders in his area.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting. Thank you for the Input. I too would have a hard time with putting down kids for meat. Trying to learn as much as I can before deciding to raise meat goats. Never heard of dead intact kids for sale. we don't feed our dogs raw meat as I don't want them chasing/killing my goats and chickens. So torn! Think I may stick to raising pygmy pets


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> we don't feed our dogs raw meat as I don't want them chasing/killing my goats and chickens.


we raise goats sheep chicken turkey duck have cats donkeys and our dogs leave them be..feeding cold meat that has been cleaned and bled out is very different then live warm animal with blood in it...

I understand how you feel...decide what you want out of your goats and then you will know what breed to raise...we started out with boer and sold out to do Dairy...I love raising dairy and we get milk to drink, make cheese soap ect...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

As someone who does raise MEAT goats people....and dogs need to eat too. I actually very much agree with what he is doing. Yes it's sad when a kid dies but at least it's not going to waist. I don't want my dogs or cats so see my goats as meat so they won't get to eat any of them but I often think about the pound and wish there was a way they would allow letting people who raise livestock to donate their dead. 
I don't know I have a real pet peeve with waist of any kind.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

happybleats said:


> we raise goats sheep chicken turkey duck have cats donkeys and our dogs leave them be..feeding cold meat that has been cleaned and bled out is very different then live warm animal with blood in it...


Good point I wouldn't have thought. I rescue Labradors and currently have five of them living with me. Food gets expensive. Have you had any trouble with your dogs chasing/killing livestock after feeding them fresh meat? I would love to be able to supplement dog food with fresh meat but have been too paranoid. (Not goat kids though)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If that bothers you, I definitely would advise against getting into meat breeds. That can be a pretty tough job if you get emotionally attached to your goats and kids. 

I personally see nothing wrong with the ad. The man probably raises a lot of goats so kid losses are going to happen. Instead of letting the carcasses go to waste or having to pay a company to dispose of them, he's got a good outlet going there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The LGDs get afterbirth. If doe is in stall I bring it out to them. Otherwise they clean it up as soon as it hits the ground if she has kidded outside.
As for any blood, they clean that up too and it doesn't seem to trigger any aggressive behavior toward their goats at all.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree that it is probably better than burying dead kids and letting them go to waste - but isn't THIRTY and lot of kids to lose in one season? I guess it really depends on his definition of cull as well. If he doesn't want to sink feed in to animals that have bad conformation to raise them for meat I guess I can understand - but I'm not crazy about killing newborns. Maybe he should improve his breeding stock?

I raise "cull" kids for meat until 6-8 months - only the best are sold for breeding. Any kids with poor teat structure, poor growth, split testes, etc. are raised for meat. 

I don't feed raw now - if I did I probably wouldn't be hacking up whole dead goats kids - but it certainly IS the most appropriate dog diet because all the important components are there in the right ratios.

The ad does kind of give me the heeby jeebies - I don't want any FUR in my freezer!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

P.S. I do a lot of dog behavior stuff and feeding raw diet definitely does NOT increase prey drive in dogs. Prey drive is about the CHASE (catch & kill). Handing your dog a piece of raw meat just doesn't translate in to issues with livestock.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok totally get the dogs not putting one and one together  
But for the culls. It says cull kids. It really doesn't say it's new born culls or week old culls it just says culls. For all we know he has a big walk in freezer and has weanling kids in there. So he might be raising the kids like the rest of us meat breeders but cuts the middle man out and sells for dog food instead of selling to the butcher house or auction. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree he is doing nothing wrong. Dogs need to eat too, and there are a lot of goat kids going for meat anyway~waste not, want not!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> but isn't THIRTY and lot of kids to lose in one season?


If he raises 100"s of goats with an average of twins a season..30 is not all that many culls ..plus he indicated some DOA...


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

So this is totally irrelevant to the topic.. But Pygmymom where do you live in MN?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I agree that it's better to sell them frozen as meat than to bury them, but I wonder if he knows that there might be a better market for some of them?
I was a taxidermist for over 35 years, before taking care of the menagerie morphed into my full-time job, and I still have a lot of contacts in the industry.
There are some taxidermists, especially young beginners, who would absolutely love the chance to work with something as cute as a brand new goat kid.
In addition, if a premature kid is lost, provided it's not decayed and it's well-developed enough to have a thin coat of hair, there are some artists who can take those tissue-thin skins and make incredibly lifelike miniature animal figurines from them.

http://miniatures.about.com/od/make...mmunity-Gallery/Peter-Cua-s-Award-Winners.htm

Sadly, Peter Cua is no longer alive, but there are bound to be some brave souls who would be willing to attempt what he did if they could find a source for those tiny little hides.

'Just a thought. 
(Being a taxidermists for so long has probably given me a weird and distorted view of death. I sometimes see it as, well .... Poo. 'Time for plan B.)


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Creekside Fainters said:


> So this is totally irrelevant to the topic.. But Pygmymom where do you live in MN?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lino Lakes. About a half hour north of the twin cities


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.
Meat goats are for meat, whether it be the very young, to the very old. As in veal in the cattle industry. It is a earlier harvest.
It does sound cruel, what would be the difference from newborns to a 8 month old ect, it is still the same outcome, but earlier. 
God made them for our and animal consumption.

DOA is newborn, born dead and culls, which can be wise in some situations with certain bad defects. 
It is better than just burying them and wasting that meat. He is wanting to give it away, which is very thoughtful, especially if a dog or another animal needs it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, if he has a big dairy or meat goat operation having say, over a hundred does kidding, 30 DOA or cull kids doesn't sound out of the norm at all. And honestly, if he doesn't have a huge operation and is selectively putting kids down (humanely) that are not cost effective to keep or raise up and putting the meat to good use, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha.. I live around St. Cloud! Which is like 1.5 hrs give or take north of the cities


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I know a lot of dairy farms kill all the bucklings at birth, either by drowning, cutting their throat or bonking them on the head with a mallet and then sell them for dog consumption or feed it to their own dogs. Dairy bucklings just don't have much of a market and are more trouble than they are worth to a big commercial dairy. 

I have a kennel of dogs. Alaskan Malamutes (high prey drive), an Alaskan Husky, 2 Great Pyrenees and an English Setter. I feed them a combo of raw and kibble. They get goat meat/bones/organs from a local butcher shop, along with beef, chicken, venison, moose, mutton etc. No problems beyond the norm as far as the dogs wanting to kill my livestock. The Pyrenees, Setter and Alaskan Husky are great with the goats, chickens and all. My Husky actually raises any bottle kids...he LOVES those babies. They show no interest in the deer who wander threw the yard either. Yes, the Mals would chase and no doubt kill the chickens and most likely the goats if given the chance, but they would do that whether they had eat or not, since they were that way long before they were few raw meat. It's the breed.

A lot of the professional mushers feed raw meat to their dogs. They have huge walk in freezers. They get game from trappers, minus the hair. I know a couple of guides who have a kennel of hunting dogs who get fed a mix of raw and kibble. They have smaller walkings, but would probably love to get dead kids to feed out, especially for free.


----------

